
Piracy: The people vs the entertainment industry - Chirag
http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg20427375.200-net-piracy-the-people-vs-the-entertainment-industry.html?DCMP=OTC-rss&nsref=tech
======
imgabe
Would it even work to monitor all the internet traffic? Couldn't the pirates
just encrypt it?

~~~
dtf
Yes, but it's a step to put in place the technology and legal framework to
casually snoop on the entire population. I don't feel this is about piracy in
the long run, but about our governments fear that control of the internet -
increasingly so important to the general populace - is running away from them.
They have appeared equally desperate in trying to force the big players
(Google, Facebook etc) to provide access to social information. The temptation
is just too great.

